# Vila Real: Investigadores largam balões para estudar ozono



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2007 às 16:01)

*Vila Real: Investigadores largam balões para estudar ozono*

Investigadores vão largar até final de Agosto, em Vila Real, 17 balões meteorológicos fornecedores de informações sobre produção e transporte de ozono para estudo das elevadas concentrações deste poluente registadas frequentemente na serra do Alvão. 
O projecto teve início no ano passado através de investigadores de cinco instituições de Ensino Superior que decidiram estudar o motivo de a serra do Alvão, zona sem fábricas e com pouco trânsito, registar frequentemente níveis elevados de ozono.
A iniciativa, denominada «Poluição atmosférica fotoquímica no Nordeste Transmontano: origem, transporte e poluição», junta cerca de três dezenas de investigadores e estudantes das universidades de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (Vila Real), Aveiro, Nova (Lisboa), Fernando Pessoa (Porto) e Instituto Politécnico de Bragança.
A coordenadora do projecto, Margarida Correia Marques, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que, no decorrer da última semana de Agosto, serão largados 17 balões meteorológicos que vão subir a uma altura de 30 quilómetros, numa iniciativa que conta com o apoio da delegação regional do Instituto de Meteorologia de Vila Real. 
Segundo a responsável, seis dos 17 balões, para além de fazerem a mediação das várias variantes meteorológicas tais como a temperatura, velocidade e direcção do vento, estão dotados de sensores de ozono. 
O objectivo é, de acordo com a investigadora, analisar a «modelação da produção e o transporte do ozono troposférico».
Explicou que os balões meteorológicos, a ser lançados dois por dia, um durante o dia e outro à noite, estão equipados com sondas de ozono e rádios GPS para efectuarem o envio das informações.
«Acompanharemos o percurso dos balões até estes rebentarem à uma altura aproximada de 30 quilómetros», disse.
Margarida Correia Marques referiu que os investigadores estão também a analisar a influência das brisas de montanha nas concentrações de ozono. 
Estas medições vão complementar os dados já recolhidos pelos investigadores e permitirão chegar a conclusões que expliquem os elevados níveis de ozono nestas zonas rurais.
A especialista salientou que o projecto deverá estar concluído até ao final do ano, devendo as conclusões ser anunciadas nos próximos meses.
Na estação de monitorização de Lamas d'Olo, em plena serra do Alvão, Vila Real, foram registadas, até 08 de Agosto de 2005, 75 horas com valores de concentração de ozono superiores a 180 mg/m3 correspondente ao limiar de informação ao público.
No mesmo período de 2006 foram verificadas 46 horas de ultrapassagens, enquanto, no decorrer deste ano, ocorreram apenas 12 horas de ultrapassagens.
No ano passado as situações de ultrapassagem dos limiares de informação ao público começaram a 26 de Abril e terminaram a 9 de Setembro, enquanto, este ano, essas situações tiveram início apenas em 12 de Julho. 
Quando as concentrações de ozono ultrapassam os 240 mg/m3 as autoridades ambientais têm de lançar um alerta ao público.
Paulo Gomes, vice-presidente da CCDRN, referiu que a diminuição das concentrações de ozono são uma consequência das condições atmosféricas «mais favoráveis», ou seja, menos picos de calor, que se verificaram no ano passado e ainda com mais intensidade no ano corrente.
Resulta ainda, segundo o responsável, da redução do número de incêndios florestais.
O centro de Coordenação Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real referiu que, entre 01 de Janeiro e 31 de Julho de 2006, foram registadas 611 ocorrências de incêndios que resultaram em 973 hectares de área ardida.
Em igual período deste ano os bombeiros contabilizaram 262 ocorrências com 202 hectares de área ardida, ou seja, aproximadamente três vezes menos incêndios e cinco vezes menos área ardida do que no ano anterior.
O ozono é um poderoso oxidante, que pode provocar dificuldades respiratórias e irritações nos olhos, nariz e garganta, particularmente em grupos sensíveis como idosos, crianças ou asmáticos.
É também apontado como um dos maiores responsáveis por perdas agrícolas e danos na vegetação.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 00:23)

Agora é não esquecer de avisar a GNR e PSP para não detonar os pobres dos balões


----------

